

McDonalds's initiative to save 'The Sparrow' - appman
http://nadinepereira.com/#happySparrow

======
69_years_and
_The sparrow population in Mumbai has decreased mainly due to urbanization and
electromagnetic waves from mobile phones._

Huh - if it's not wind turbines killing them it's RF from mobile phones - I'd
say its stacked up against them and Ronald M is not going to be able to help
all that much.

Causes of bird deaths: <http://www.currykerlinger.com/birds.htm>

------
bold
Bloody hypocrites, poison humans with their fast food and 'save sparrows'?
Pffft...

